# et de + infinitif



## little miss zenebergh

Hola, 
No se si me estoy rompiendo la cabeza por nada, pero, ese *ET* quiere decir algo mas que Y; es una expresion idiomatica.  Porque, la traduccion literal no suena muy hispana que digamos

_...« Tôt ou tard » est une expression essentielle de l'économie...Les offreurs et les demandeurs de pain sont d'accord sur la quantité de pain à échanger sur le marché du pain et sur le prix du pain. Et ceci est vrai sur tous les marchés..._ *Et Walras de faire*_cette découverte: l'équilibre peut se réaliser sur tous les marchés simultanément._ 
_Antimanuel d'economie, les fourmis_
_Bernard Maris_


----------



## totor

Se trata de una expresión difícil de traducir.

A mi modo de ver, significa algo así como *Lo que lleva a Walras a hacer este descubrimiento:*

Por las dudas, espera otras opciones.


----------



## little miss zenebergh

Totor,
Tu traduccion me parece bien.  Aunque haya otras, ya por lo menos me dejaste saber que _si_ es una expresion y no un mero *Y*.
Gracias


----------



## totor

Ah, sí, Little, positivamente es una expresión, no te quepa la menor duda, y por cierto muy antigua pero usada también en la actualidad.


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¿Qué tal, amigos?

Me pregunto si esta expresión usual, con la que he tropezado varias veces, seguida por el infinitivo de un verbo cualquiera, podrá ser traducida como *para luego*, seguida por el mismo verbo.

Pongamos un ejemplo:

(Está hablando del _Teeteto_ de Platón.)

_*Et d'*argumenter, au plus loin de la Vérité contemplée puis imposée par le philosophe-roi à la foule obscure des malvoyants, que "d'une opinion fausse, on n'a jamais fait passer personne à une opinion vraie"._

*Para luego argumentar*…

Por supuesto, soy consciente de que ese *luego* es una invención mía, pero, si vamos al caso, ¿le hace daño a alguien?


----------



## lpfr

Creo que el "et de..." se utiliza cuando se da una lista para comenzar cada uno de los "ítem_es_" (?).
  "On va parler et de la politique, et de l'économie, et de la société, etc."
  Cuando se lo encuentra aislado, quiere decir lo mismo: se añade otro ítem a los precedentes.

  Dependiendo del contexto, se puede traducir "Y luego argumentar...",  "También argumentar..." o tal vez de otra manera.


----------



## yserien

No en vano Y es una conjunción copulativa que une,enlaza.
En este caso tuyo hay que preguntarse : Si reemplazamos Y (et de..) por para luego, ¿el sentido es el mismo, hemos perdido o añadido algo ? Creo que no, en cuyo caso es válida.


----------



## Paquita

Lo veo un poco distinto, pero claro, una vez más falta el dichoso contexto 

"Et de " puesto así al principio de la frase y seguido de un infinitivo, equivale muchas veces a "y entonces se pone a" ; me parece ha dicho algo y desarrolla el tema, haciendo hincapié sin preocuparse por la continuación o las consecuencias... Bueno, otra vez, lucubraciones...

Edit :
aquí un ejemplo de este empleo de insistencia:
Ce dossier repose sur la délation d’un ex-gendarme qui n’est autre que le mari de la gendarmette à l’origine de l’affaire » explique maître Lemiegre. *Et d’ajouter :* « Etre collectionneur c’est se rapprocher de l’Histoire. Parmi les pièces saisies, il y de la littérature, des uniformes et des casquettes ainsi qu’une critique de Mein Kampf ».
(fuente http://www.infos-dieppoises.fr/Archives2004/ProcesCollectionneurArmes.htm )


----------



## grandluc

Je vous propose ceci: de + infinitif (forme littéraire)
" Et tous de s'esclaffer" : y todos rieron
Il y a dans cette expression une idée de renchérissement (encarecimiento) : ici on rit très fort, et plus haut on argumente de plus belle...
J'espère avoir éclairci cette expression, difficile à expliquer, et à comprendre...


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Lo veo un poco distinto, pero claro, una vez más falta el dichoso contexto



Paquita, ¿esto no es un contexto?



totor said:


> _*Et d'*argumenter, au plus loin de la Vérité contemplée puis imposée par le philosophe-roi à la foule obscure des malvoyants, que "d'une opinion fausse, on n'a jamais fait passer personne à une opinion vraie"._



Y por supuesto, tú has puesto otro:



Paquit& said:


> Ce dossier repose sur la délation d’un ex-gendarme qui n’est autre que le mari de la gendarmette à l’origine de l’affaire » explique maître Lemiegre. *Et d’ajouter :*



Aquí, mi propuesta queda perfecta: *Para luego agregar*.

Éste, Louis, es un caso diferente:



lpfr said:


> Creo que el "et de..." se utiliza cuando se da una lista para comenzar cada uno de los "ítem_es_" (?).
> "On va parler et de la politique, et de l'économie, et de la société, etc."



En este caso yo no traduciría ningún *et*:

*Vamos a hablar de la política, de la economía, de la sociedad, etc*.

(Y por cierto, yo pondría simplemente *items*  .)



grandluc said:


> Je vous propose ceci: de + infinitif (forme littéraire)
> " Et tous de s'esclaffer" : y todos rieron



Y sí, aquí no cabe mi opción.

La idea mía no era una traducción universal para esa forma, sino ver si era una opción aceptable.

Y como veo que ninguno de todos ustedes me la prohíbe  , pues entonces la usaré sin miedo.

¡Y muchas gracias!


----------



## Groussac

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Estimados, ¿podrían decirme cómo se traduce “de + inf” en la siguiente oración?
“Et les essayages de commencer, comme pour la pantoufle de Cendrillon”
Mi propuesta es:
“Y las pruebas para comenzar, como para el zapato de Cenicienta.”


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour groussac:

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent en espagnol pour cette formule et qu'il faudrait dire simplement:

Y empiezan las pruebas...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Groussac

Gracias, Gévy, era lo que temía.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

De todas formas, espera a ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo, ya sabes que no soy española y que me queda mucho aún por aprender. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Como puedes ver la pregunta ya se había planteado.

En este caso particular supongo que las pruebas serán largas y repetitivas.
Osaría:
- Y venga a empezar con las pruebas...

No muy convencida.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Groussac

Gracias Cintia&Martine, me sirve mucho tu aporte.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En una frase como la que nos propones, Groussac, me parece que "y venga a", que nos indica  Martine, y efectivamente es el sentido,  queda algo coloquial en comparación con la expresión francesa, de corte literario ella.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


Gévy said:


> coloquial en comparación con la expresión francesa, de corte literario ella.


Si tienes razón.
El contexto más amplio dirá si se puede o no utilizarlo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Groussac

El contexto es coloquial, así que creo que puede utilizarse "y venga..."


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
¡Hola!
Tengo aquí una expresión muy extraña al menos para mí. Transcribo un par de párrafos largos pero no por ellos mismos -aunque un par de cuestiones ya figuran en otros hilos- sino para ofrecer el contexto.
Se trata de un filósofo, Canguilhem, que escribe sobre otro, Cavaillès. 

*** Norma 4 
Respeto de los derechos de autor, solo 4 líneas permitidas. Indicar los datos bibliográficos completos. El contexto se explica, no hace falta citar párrafos enteros para esto.
Gévy (moderadora)
 
*Et Canguilhem de conclure*: «Cavaillès a été résistant par logique». 

Esto último es lo único que querría consultar... ¿Y Canguilhem concluye? ¿Canguilhem entonces concluye? ¿¿??


----------



## camargo

Hola león

Parece que Gévy mandó a afilar las tijeras. Yo tengo un par de apósitos. Más allá de eso y de que no pude leer el mensaje sin editar, se me ocurre que tu interpretación es correcta: "Entonces Canguilhem concluye:"

Saludos


----------

